
I Was Assaulted For Wearing Google Glass - xmpir
http://www.businessinsider.com/i-was-assaulted-for-wearing-google-glass-2014-4?op=1
======
Igglyboo
Why are these people protesting Google? I fail to see how any of this
gentrification is Google's fault. Should they just stop paying their employees
a competitive wage, or should they move somewhere else and possibly gentrify
that location?

These protesters seem misguided or I am missing something.

------
Soytheyshould
I think if i saw anyone wearing glass around my children i would detain them
with extreme force until the police can arrive.

~~~
hga
" _I think if i saw anyone wearing glass around my children i would detain
them with extreme force until the police can arrive._ "

If that "extreme force" met the threshold of lethal force, I'd very possibly
put N .45 ACP bullets into you until you were stopped, and yes, there's an all
too high probability that this would result in my killing you right in front
of your kids (only the courts are allowed to kill _per se_ , but using a gun
to stop an assailant obviously often results in their death).

While in this incident the victim would not have been justified in using
lethal force, I'm sure it's no accident he living in a county (which in this
case equals the city) where only a handful of concealed carry permits have
been issued (there might be as few as 2 outstanding at this time).

It is likely that _Peruta v. San Diego_
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruta_v._San_Diego](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruta_v._San_Diego)
will be upheld (it follows _Heller 's_ reasoning very closely
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/District_of_Columbia_v._Heller](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/District_of_Columbia_v._Heller)
)) and San Francisco will be forced to freely issue concealed carry permits in
due course to citizens with clean records and all that, like Illinois right
now. If so, it'll be interesting to see how that effects the slow motion
pogrom that includes this incident....

Ignoring all that, if you were successful, you'd be in for quite a surprise
when the police arrested _you_ instead of the innocent you assaulted, and it
sure sounds like "extreme force" would result in your being convicted of
felony battery or whatever that crime is named in your jurisdiction. Hmmm,
after such a display, once you got out of prison, you might find yourself
barred from any contact from your kids; you would certainly not be setting a
good example for them.

Side note: California _case law_ (!!!) has the strongest "Stand Your Ground"
provision I've ever heard of, extending to allowing you to, " _if reasonably
necessary, to pursue an assailant until the danger of bodily injure has
passed. This is so even if safety could have been achieve by retreating._ "
(!!!) That's per the 2nd edition of _Self Defense Laws of All 50 States_
([http://www.amazon.com/Self-Defense-Laws-States-
Edition/dp/09...](http://www.amazon.com/Self-Defense-Laws-States-
Edition/dp/0984505873/) ), and the current, very well maintained state jury
instructions.

~~~
consz
This is the most pathetic internet toughman-ing I've ever seen. I can't
believe you thought it was a good idea to post this, unless you are trying to
make yourself look stupid.

~~~
hga
No, I'm trying to explain to various people who live inside various bubbles
exactly what might happen to them if they unjustly apply lethal force to one
of the millions of Americans who, like me, legally carry concealed. If
_Peruta_ is upheld, that will soon cover _90% of the US population_ (subtract
California and Hawaii to get what it is today).

What could be stupid about it? I carry a .45 ACP M1911 almost every time I
walk out the door, and if someone is trying to unjustly kill me (and I never
give anyone a reason for that to be just), it shouldn't be difficult to guess
what my response might be. Less evident is how we'd each be treated by the
legal system afterwords, so I included a bit on that.

I very much _don 't_ want to have to shoot or unintentionally kill anyone, so
I don't think such educational efforts are pointless (well, in this direct
case it was, seeing as the corespondent hails from Spain, and I strongly
suspect I didn't increase his motivation to visit the US, but...).

